# Coming Up Next: Peckham's Gentrification



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...e-town-in-londons-newest-hotspot-8739833.html



> Peckham has always had a bit of a reputation. For Londoners it was associated with brutal high-rises, gun crime and the murder of Damilola Taylor. In the words of long-term resident Mickey Smith, founder of the Bussey Building (Peckham’s answer to the Hacienda), the common perception was that visitors would be ‘stabbed or robbed, which wasn’t true, but was the impression the media gave out’. For the rest of the country, it was Only Fools and Horses. However, the secret among the bohemians taking advantage of its off-the-radar status was that Peckham was actually quite laid-back, with an incredible community spirit and cheap Victorian houses.


 
discuss/froth


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2013)

Is Nelson Mandela House up for sale


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2013)

((((Peckham))))


----------



## laptop (Aug 2, 2013)

In a winebar not long ago:

"Bet you can't make the _Standard_ plug Peckham."

Bottle of Bolly says I can.

"Done!"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 2, 2013)

This is old news isn't it?

Coming up: Peckham's continuing gentrification.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 2, 2013)

It's been the "new Dalston" for some time now tbf


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 2, 2013)

laptop said:


> In a winebar not long ago:
> 
> "Bet you can't make the _Standard_ plug Peckham."
> 
> ...


 

Bolly_ and_ cheese!


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

I used to live in Peckham. It was a much, much nicer place to live than any of the places I lived around Brixton. People were nice to each other in the street and everything.

The was a marked increase of wankiness creeping in, though. As the Monkeygrinder says.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> It's been the "new Dalston" for some time now tbf


 

Lol sez who?

When I moved to London I was 'the rest of the country' and living on Dog Kennel Hill and going north past the Nag's Head lol but since then I am only aware of the 'poncey part of Peckham' fogbat and Bellend Road with the buttplugs and *already* enormously gentrified adjacent boozers.


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

That's basically Dulwich. Not exactly Peckham.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's basically Dulwich. Not exactly Peckham.


Fuck you  
It's totally Peckham.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.twentysomethinglondon.com/cafe-viva-peckham/


----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Fuck you
> It's totally Peckham.


 
LOL


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's basically Dulwich. Not exactly Peckham.


Entirely Dulwich.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/are-there-really-no-cafes-in-peckham.306631/


----------



## little_legs (Aug 2, 2013)

Bellend*en!*


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2013)

little_legs said:


> Bellend*en!*


 Google Maps does in fact bestow that name on the area. How's that for a compromise, fogbat? You don't have to associate with the plums in Dulwich proper, but you're still denied your Peckham sreet cred?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 2, 2013)

i thought Peckham had already been gentrified?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 2, 2013)

anyway - West Norwood is next on the list.

/please be next on the list.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2013)

It's all relative I suppose


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 2, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> i thought Peckham had already been gentrified?


Exactly, this is old news although now there's renewed interest because it's much easier to get to with the new overground route from Dalston.

Was in the car park last weekend for the drone day, spectacular views listening to Elaine Radigue & James Tenney, who'd have thought.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2013)

Is there a branch of Foxton's yet?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2013)

Fogbat lives in Dulwich? No wonder he's too good for us these days.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Aug 2, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Is there a branch of Foxton's yet?


 
Apparently their Dulwich branch deals with Peckham.  Assimilation is not yet complete!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2013)

Rye Lane used to be one of swishest shopping streets in London in the 50s (supposedly)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 3, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Rye Lane used to be one of swishest shopping streets in London in the 50s (supposedly)


 





(jones & higgins department store)

more history of peckham here


----------



## oryx (Aug 3, 2013)

Next on the list - South Norwood, Catford & Penge.

I remember when Clapham was a place down towards the end of the Northern line and you would only live in Balham if you were a bit skint/just moved to London.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2013)

Crispy said:


> However, the secret among the bohemians


these bohemians are just the same old camberwell and goldsmith art students who have been there for decades - it hasnt changed much at all i reckon - only in the way all of london up to zone 3 has. still not one gentrified shop on rye lane. i reckon il'll all be fine (fingers crossed)


----------



## oryx (Aug 3, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> (jones & higgins department store)
> 
> more history of peckham here


 
I remember working with a surveyor who had taken a look inside Jones & Higgins. He said it was amazing - like Harrods, with grand staircases etc.

I'll have to ask my partner (SE London born & bred in the 50s and 60s) for his memories as I'm sure he will have some.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's definitely been happening for a while. But, depending on which element of gentrification you concentrate on (economic rather than cultural) the whole of Greater London is being gentrified as nowhere is affordable to live for most people. The likes of the Old Kent Road, Mitcham etc. are all supposedly 'shitholes' but my days they're debaucherously expensive shitholes. I've come to believe successive government 'housing' and financialisation policies are the real enemy, not these useful idiots. Still, the cultural aspects do sadden me. Insipid mid-90s brooklyn theme parks = in-my-face reminder of my coming displacement and the rentier stopping me having children. Alas.

In Peckham there's an increasing number of people with bizarre transatlantic Loyd Grossman-esque accents. I don't think even Ruth Glass foresaw the aristocrats of Atlantis moving into the inner-city.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 4, 2013)

ska invita said:


> these bohemians are just the same old camberwell and goldsmith art students who have been there for decades - it hasnt changed much at all i reckon - only in the way all of london up to zone 3 has. still not one gentrified shop on rye lane. i reckon il'll all be fine (fingers crossed)


You can see the gentrification gradually creeping up from Bellend Road. Another year, and they'll hit Rye Lane.


----------



## tbtommyb (Aug 4, 2013)

Bellenden Road is awful.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Bellenden Road is awful.


 
the clew's in the name of the road.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2013)

I keep reading this as Pickman's gentrification.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 4, 2013)

I just read the thread title as Pickman's Gentrification


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 4, 2013)

lol just posted without reading the thread, just seen what nagapie posted 

What say you, Pickman?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 4, 2013)

Is it happening at last


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 4, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Rye Lane used to be one of swishest shopping streets in London in the 50s (supposedly)


 
My dad remembered it well (he was the bloke to talk to for memories of Peckham in the past, but sadly he is no longer with us). There used to be several department stores and a few cinemas. This is the remains of the Tower Cinema:








oryx said:


> I remember working with a surveyor who had taken a look inside Jones & Higgins. He said it was amazing - like Harrods, with grand staircases etc.
> 
> I'll have to ask my partner (SE London born & bred in the 50s and 60s) for his memories as I'm sure he will have some.


I used to go in there all the time with my mum as a kid - I don't really remember that much about its interior though - then it became a Houndsditch, then it closed down, part-demolished and the new shopping centre built.

I bought this book quite a few years ago, when I still lived in the area. It has tons of pictures from times gone by: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peckham-Nun...375650685&sr=8-1&keywords=peckham+and+nunhead


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

nice enough place / idea... the crystal maze 'clues' left about the area on how to find the fucking place were annoying, as is the apparent inaccessibility for anyone not blessed with two working legs.


----------



## artyfarty (Aug 5, 2013)

It goes like this:
"A" leaves Camberwell Art College
Carries on squatting, gets into short life housing in Peckham, starts to make some money
Buys a nice double fronted victorian villa near the cemetery 15 years ago for peanuts. Makes it all nice and bohemian as they do.
15 years later nice girl from the BBC comes along and says she'd like to buy the house, get it valued and she'll give them a bit more on top to make it worth the hassle.
"A" fecks off to Lewes and starts breeding.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> nice enough place / idea... the crystal maze 'clues' left about the area on how to find the fucking place were annoying, as is the apparent inaccessibility for anyone not blessed with two working legs.



Where is this and are pixelated faces de rigueur there  ?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

frank's cafe innit.

pixelated faces to protect the innocent.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2013)

Like with swirly head man?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

wut?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> frank's cafe



None the wiser, but it doesn't look like a cafe.


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> None the wiser, but it doesn't look like a cafe.


 
It's only during the summer and at the top of the multi-storey car park. Overcrowded. Food and beer overpriced. Food served in small portions. They don't take card payment.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's only during the summer and at the top of the multi-storey car park. Overcrowded. Food and beer overpriced. Food served in small portions. They don't take card payment.


 
we only stayed for one drink. they had run out of food by the time we rocked up, that was at about 2pm. they were taking cards tho.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> I just read the thread title as Pickman's Gentrification


 
I did as well. 





cuppa tee said:


> Where is this and are pixelated faces de rigueur there ?


 
New hipster craze - going about pixellated. 

"I got so pixellated last weekend"

"OMGZ that's totally Mexico"


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> wut?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


>


 
okay


----------



## Crispy (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> okay


Man in kiddy porn who'd swirled his face in pshop to protect his identity. They ran the Swirl filter in the opposite direction and unmasked him.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 5, 2013)

oryx said:


> Next on the list - South Norwood, Catford & *Penge*.


 
They'll never take Penge!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 5, 2013)

I find that there's not nearly enough hipsters in Peckham for my liking.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Man in kiddy porn who'd swirled his face in pshop to protect his identity. They ran the Swirl filter in the opposite direction and unmasked him.


 
oh i see!

what a cunt. i hope he's dead.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 5, 2013)

Too many creatives as well.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 5, 2013)

They smell odd too.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

spotted this on the stairwell on the way up to said bar.






oh dear...


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 5, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> spotted this on the stairwell on the way up to said bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much is a pint ?


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 5, 2013)

no idea, i didn't pay. a king's ransom i'm sure.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2013)

oryx said:


> Next on the list - South Norwood, *Catford* & Penge.


 
The catford cat might get replaced with some fancy pedigree kitty


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

Franks is a welcome addition to Peckham in my opinion, making good use of a completely unused multistory carpark. Ive been twice, great view, not really my scene but thats fine.
Peckham deserves to become a place to travel to again, just as it was in the 50s. Here in south east london there is nowhere to go to for a bit of nightlife and Peckham should be more than just churches, grocers and nail bars. Brixton serves that function for people more to the west and Peckham has failed to do that for this corner (Lazerdome/Chicagos/that gangster spot by the station excluded ). 
Im sick of having to traipse north of the river or even to Brixton to go out, and it would be great if Peckham and New Cross had just a couple more decent venues.
And Bellenden has always been the posher bit of Peckham - remember in Desmonds when Porkpie wins the lottery he moves to Goose Green! 

Its hightime Peckham had more going on, but the problem is housing and the cost of it, which falls squarely at the foot of government and has zero to do with anything else IMO .


----------



## Onket (Aug 5, 2013)

Good post.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

That said I was (reluctantly) in the East Dulwich Tavern a few months back and sat at the bar and got talking to an old boy whod been coming to the EDT for decades - asked him about the changes he'd seen - you can guess the story - Lordship Lane has become part of Dulwich in  a way it wasnt fifteen years ago, and the pubs on LL are just a no-go zone now. So yeah, its such a double edged sword...poor guy refused to leave his local, even though all his friends had long gone


----------



## moochedit (Aug 5, 2013)

It's del boys fault drinking them Piña colada's with umbrella's in them and speaking french.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

the knocking down of much of the north peckham estates must have made a big difference - lots of people never got rehoused in the area

any idea whats going to happen to that land opposite the police station?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Entirely Dulwich.


Is it fuck.
It's entirely Peckham.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Google Maps does in fact bestow that name on the area. How's that for a compromise, fogbat? You don't have to associate with the plums in Dulwich proper, but you're still denied your Peckham sreet cred?


Isn't the Bellenden Road area referred to as The French Quarter for some reason?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Been to some great clubs in Peckham recently, esp at the Palais. Welcome to me as it's a busride away. Some nice pubs too like The Gowlett and The Montpellier that put good music on and have nice food. Still too expensive to live. I think I will end up in Bexleyheath or Erith or even Thamesmead at this rate. Perhaps I could squat in William Morris' Red House. I'm sure he would approve even if the National Trust don't


----------



## xslavearcx (Aug 6, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> This is old news isn't it?
> 
> Coming up: Peckham's continuing gentrification.


 
some of my fam (by marraige) are from peckham for genererations and i've heard them complain about it becomming too posh/expensive for local residents at least 20 years ago...


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The catford cat might get replaced with some fancy pedigree kitty


That Catford Bridge Tavern is being taken over by Camden Bars (who run such establishments as the Lock Tavern), so yeah. Maybe you're right


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2013)

i'm not sure i'm ever going to be able to afford to move back anywhere within sensible distance of mum-tat (she's about half way between catford and eltham)


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm not sure i'm ever going to be able to afford to move back anywhere within sensible distance of mum-tat (she's about half way between catford and eltham)


There are some cheap places in Bexley and Bromley that aren't too far away?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

moochedit said:


> It's del boys fault drinking them Piña colada's with umbrella's in them and speaking french.


Best post ever. Nicking it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There are some cheap places in Bexley and Bromley that aren't too far away?


 
not convinced there's much in bromley (town or borough)

i guess there's erith etc (have actually done a bit of looking round erith and not really sure i can see what the 'problem' with it is) but would like to be a bit nearer if i can...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Nowt wrong with Belvedere, Erith, Bexleyheath, nor even Abbey Wood or Thamesmead. Just a trek away from the real action and far too many night buses


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not convinced there's much in bromley (town or borough)
> 
> i guess there's erith etc (have actually done a bit of looking round erith and not really sure i can see what the 'problem' with it is) but would like to be a bit nearer if i can...


Bromley's pretty dear IIRC and Ive got a mate who moved out to Erith a few years back - its a long way out and when the wind blows a certain direction you get a nasty smell from some kind of works by the river hitting you. He commutes and has a family so doesnt do nightbusses, but yep, night bus to erith requires some serious stamina


----------



## nagapie (Aug 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Nowt wrong with Belvedere, Erith, Bexleyheath, nor even Abbey Wood or Thamesmead. Just a trek away from the real action and far too many night buses


 

Deptford unaffordable?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 6, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Is Nelson Mandela House up for sale


 
Don't forget, most of OF&H was filmed in Bristol.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 6, 2013)

Read first paragraph. "Buzzing", check. "Galleries", check (not just "galleries", but "go-to" ones). "Rooftop bars", check. "Foodie", check. Throw in favourable comparison to better-known "bohemian" hangout and bingo! Job done in three lines.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Deptford unaffordable?


Not yet, but it will be soon


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Deptford unaffordable?


 
pretty much so.  It's "the new Hoxton"

blargh.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> not convinced there's much in bromley (town or borough)
> 
> i guess there's erith etc (have actually done a bit of looking round erith and not really sure i can see what the 'problem' with it is) but would like to be a bit nearer if i can...


I can't really say without knowing what you see as affordable.


----------



## mod (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's basically Dulwich. Not exactly Peckham.


 

Nope its Peckham. Close to 'east' dulwich but quite far from Dulwich.


----------



## Onket (Aug 6, 2013)

How much is Fogbat paying you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

A one bedroom flat for £750 please


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A one bedroom flat for £750 please


 
I think you might have to find a tardis and go back to about 1930 for that...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

It's just about doable in Deptford at the mo


----------



## mod (Aug 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> That said I was (reluctantly) in the East Dulwich Tavern a few months back and sat at the bar and got talking to an old boy whod been coming to the EDT for decades - asked him about the changes he'd seen - you can guess the story - Lordship Lane has become part of Dulwich in a way it wasnt fifteen years ago, and the pubs on LL are just a no-go zone now. So yeah, its such a double edged sword...poor guy refused to leave his local, even though all his friends had long gone


 


Here here. I moved out of East Dulwich to New Cross last november but have to go back every weekend as my 3 year old still lives there. The place is horrible now. A clapham clone.

I often lament to passing of Inside 72. That was one of the best bars in London imo.

But saying that.....Lordship Lane has a wonderful selection on Indian restaurants. I think there's 5 or 6 along the entire road. Sumra and Indian Cottage are particularly good.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A one bedroom flat for £750 please


 

What about a studio flat? I can't believe there is nowhere in Peckham or Deptford that is affordable anymore as there are some less salubrious parts. But then I'm totally out of touch as a homeowner.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't want a studio. I would go mad and would never sleep. Need a bedroom.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> A one bedroom flat for £750 please


 
my cuz got a nice one bed flat in herne hill last summer for that - there are bargains to be had


----------



## nagapie (Aug 6, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> my cuz got a nice one bed flat in herne hill last summer for that - there are bargains to be had


 

That's what I was thinking. Especially if you're willing to live above shops, on an estate, etc. Anyway I hope so for OU's sake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> my cuz got a nice one bed flat in herne hill last summer for that - there are bargains to be had


Wow! Bet you have to be quick


----------



## moon (Aug 6, 2013)

Peckham was nice in the 70's when I grew up there.. good community spirit, shops, library (it was just a porta-cabin then but I spent loads of time there) our school was great, a huge victorian building with a sort of Harry Potteresque storytelling room in a tower  it also had a 'handicapped' childrens annex, each class had a deaf person in so I know loads of sign language now etc, good place.. Haven been there much recently apart from visiting the very much missed Area 10 event space a few years back.. Have been meaning to check out some of the events at http://boldtendencies.com/ too..


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 6, 2013)

moon said:


> Peckham was nice in the 70's when I grew up there.. good community spirit, shops, library (it was just a porta-cabin then but I spent loads of time there) our school was great, a huge victorian building with a sort of Harry Potteresque storytelling room in a tower  it also had a 'handicapped' childrens annex, each class had a deaf person in so I know loads of sign language now etc, good place.. Haven been there much recently apart from visiting the very much missed Area 10 event space a few years back.. Have been meaning to check out some of the events at http://boldtendencies.com/ too..


 

That was the first library I used. My Grandad used to take me there. I can still 'smell' it now. Bizarre how smells sometimes stay with you.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 6, 2013)

That library was crap; I only went in there a few times. The one at the North Peckham Civic Centre was better, or the one I used most, Dulwich.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 6, 2013)

mod said:


> But saying that.....Lordship Lane has a wonderful selection on Indian restaurants. I think there's 5 or 6 along the entire road. Sumra and Indian Cottage are particularly good.


 
It has had a good reputation for curry houses for a while now and well before the current hysteria.

But it also has to be said that it had the worst as well. There used to be an Indian on Northcross road which was appalling bar one single fact and that was that it would stay open very late. In fact we once knocked on the door at 3 in the morning and they roused the staff and cooked us up something to eat. Admittedly I was on the loo for the following 48 hours but to be fair to them, I reckon at least 24 of that was down to the amount of booze I had knocked back before getting there.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> That library was crap; I only went in there a few times. The one at the North Peckham Civic Centre was better, or the one I used most, Dulwich.


 

I only have fond memories of it. We moved to East Dulwich when I was about 9 and I started using the Dulwich library myself which was undoubtedly better but it was just a building full of books. There was nothing special about in terms of memories.


----------



## mod (Aug 6, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> It has had a good reputation for curry houses for a while now and well before the current hysteria.
> 
> But it also has to be said that it had the worst as well. There used to be an Indian on Northcross road which was appalling bar one single fact and that was that it would stay open very late. In fact we once knocked on the door at 3 in the morning and they roused the staff and cooked us up something to eat. Admittedly I was on the loo for the following 48 hours but to be fair to them, I reckon at least 24 of that was down to the amount of booze I had knocked back before getting there.





Stoat Boy said:


> It has had a good reputation for curry houses for a while now and well before the current hysteria.
> 
> But it also has to be said that it had the worst as well. There used to be an Indian on Northcross road which was appalling bar one single fact and that was that it would stay open very late. In fact we once knocked on the door at 3 in the morning and they roused the staff and cooked us up something to eat. Admittedly I was on the loo for the following 48 hours but to be fair to them, I reckon at least 24 of that was down to the amount of booze I had knocked back before getting there.



Yeah tue it's always been great for Indian food. I remember when I first moved there and think 'this is on par with the restaurants in southall and certainly better than brick lane'

Don't remember the one on north rows road though. That road is unbelievable posh now.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 6, 2013)

Diamond said:


> I find that there's not nearly enough hipsters in Peckham for my liking.


Irony?


----------



## past caring (Aug 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> That's basically Dulwich. Not exactly Peckham.


 
You're from Swindon or somewhere, aren't you? What would you know?

It's Peckham. Not only is there no Dulwich post code but Rye Lane is a 2-3 minute walk and Lordship Lane is more like 10.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle...e-town-in-londons-newest-hotspot-8739833.html
> 
> 
> > Peckhamania: out on the town in London's newest hotspot
> ...


only just glanced at the article - just want to say that apart from the carpark (which is active about 3 months in the year) theres nothing really to talk about. Bussey building is a fairly modest music venue. The implication that peckham is full of galleries is completely overhyped - i dont think ive even seen a gallery in peckham, which bearing in mind its in between two art colleges is pretty telling.

Heres the evidence presented in the article:


> Rye Lane and its nearby streets in particular have become inundated with classy cocktail joints such as Bar Story, Evie Wyld’s Review bookshop, the Sterling Prize-winning Peckham Library, galleries such as Hannah Barry’s, and the Dye House, a multi-use gallery space and filming location run by Nicky Chambers and Guy Forrester. There’s also a slew of decent eateries and low-key club nights such as The South London Soul Train (at the Bussey) and Rhythm Section at Canavan’s. Like it or not, Peckham is on a fearsome ascent.


 
Point by point
Zero shop changes on the whole length of Rye Lane, so thats an outright lie
Bar Story, a pretty standard bar thats been there a decade < what part of London doesnt have 1 bar?
Review Bookshop? havent seen it, but if theres a bookshop its well tucked away on a sidestreet, and again, is a bookshop a reason to write an article?
Ooh a Library! how exciting Peckham is!
Dye House? never seen it. Some kind of back street warehouse space well out of harms way.
There isnt a slew of decent "eateries", theres about 3 restaurants and theyre all on Bellenden Road.
Peckhams fearsome ascent! A library, a bar, allegedly an art gallery in a warehouse somewhere. Its a load of hype. For now at least.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

It's pretty buzzing for clubnights though


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2013)

Stoat Boy said:


> That was the first library I used. My Grandad used to take me there. I can still 'smell' it now. Bizarre how smells sometimes stay with you.


 

ain't nothing like the smell of a room full of ageing books


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's pretty buzzing for clubnights though


true, and I presume most of these people have travelled in (cabs seem to be doing good business) and i hope that continues to a point. I guess I want the best of both worlds - just a touch more nightlife without the mass gentrification of peckham, with the Bellendens confined to their side street.
Also not only has Rye Lane not changed, nor has Peckham High Street. So far.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

past caring said:


> You're from Swindon or somewhere, aren't you? What would you know?
> 
> It's Peckham. Not only is there no Dulwich post code but Rye Lane is a 2-3 minute walk and Lordship Lane is more like 10.


 
YAWN.

I lived in Peckham until last October. Peckham, not East Dulwich.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Bellenden Road? Posho


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Bellenden Road? Posho


 
Me? No, I lived in SE15. Just off the High Street. Not far from the wonderful Meeting House Lane Fish Bar.


----------



## JTG (Aug 7, 2013)

isvicthere? said:


> Don't forget, most of OF&H was filmed in Bristol.


Indeed - Nelson Mandela House was in fact in Ashton Gate, next door to south Bristol's most repellent building and therefore in the firing line when the tactical nuke of great justice goes off. Not a good investment


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 7, 2013)

SE15 covers a very large area.  I lived in SE15, and I lived nowhere near the High Street (probably one of the few areas where the "high street" isn't actually the high street).  I lived near Nunhead Cemetery.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> SE15 covers a very large area. I lived in SE15, and I lived nowhere near the High Street


 
That is exactly why I gave further details. Not that I have to explain myself at all. I'm from Swindon, what do I know?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2013)

Onket said:


> That is exactly why I gave further details. Not that I have to explain myself at all. I'm from Swindon, what do I know?


the m4


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

Perhaps I should start a thread that I am allowed to post on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> SE15 covers a very large area.  I lived in SE15, and I lived nowhere near the High Street (probably one of the few areas where the "high street" isn't actually the high street).  I lived near Nunhead Cemetery.


Did you ever visit the secret view of all London?


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Did you ever visit the secret view of all London?


The what?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Obviously not, then!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Aug 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> ain't nothing like the smell of a room full of ageing books


 

Very true. .

And whilst I have stated this before, Peckham Rye Lane *used* to be one the most highly rated shopping streets in London outside of the West End. It really did have something very special about it and we had family who would make the fearsome, at least for them, trip over the water from the East End to spend their Saturday afternoons shopping down 'The Lane'. I fully accept that the 'good old days' were invariably not but in the case of Peckham then it truly does represent one of the worst cases of urban decay in London today.

Whilst Trust fund kidz might get a buzz out of attending wacky open air bars on the tops of multi-storey carparks that resemble something out of a Mad Max film (and to be fair having been there myself it is an interesting experience) the reality is that for working class people Peckham is not a good place to be raising your family. And nobody seems to truly give a shit about that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Peckham Rye Lane is still a great place to walk down and the food shops look great


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2013)

What happened to that plan to knock down the buildings in front of Rye station, to create a public square and restore the station facade?


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 7, 2013)

Why are we calling it "Peckham Rye Lane"?  It's just "Rye Lane".


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

I got confused with the station and the street I guess


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 7, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> some of my fam (by marraige) are from peckham for genererations and i've heard them complain about it becomming too posh/expensive for local residents at least 20 years ago...


 
Apocryphally, that started in the mid-eighties when Geoffrey Howe and his missus bought a _pied a terre_ on Glengall Terrace (short journey from the Palace of Westminster and the Royal Courts of Justice, you see!), just off the OKR (a beautiful Edwardian 3-storey terrace, which the old cunt's security folk mangled up with "bombproof" shutters etc over the windows, and some steel monstrosity over the door).


----------



## fogbat (Aug 7, 2013)

ska invita said:


> only just glanced at the article - just want to say that apart from the carpark (which is active about 3 months in the year) theres nothing really to talk about. Bussey building is a fairly modest music venue. The implication that peckham is full of galleries is completely overhyped - i dont think ive even seen a gallery in peckham, which bearing in mind its in between two art colleges is pretty telling.
> 
> Heres the evidence presented in the article:
> 
> ...



The book shop's on Bellend Rd (SE15, BTW, Onket). Been there for at least four years, so not really a new addition to the area.


----------



## Onket (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't just say 'SE15' did I, you cretin!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> What happened to that plan to knock down the buildings in front of Rye station, to create a public square and restore the station facade?


something is happening about that - i think the station is getting renovated, including the amazing billiard hall and so on. DOnt know anything concrete but heard talk of it jsut last month from a friend

its a glorious building










Renovating that is probably part of the gentrification process i suppose, but it deserves it clearly

Original exterior


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

the east london line has only just opened at rye lane and it will bring change with it - thats whats really done it for se23


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Peckham Rye Lane is still a great place to walk down and the food shops look great


i do my weekly food shopping there as of this year. its further to travel but im saving about 35% off our weekly food bill. Thats mainly rye lane shops (including Khans), WIng Tai and a bit of Morrisons for stuff you cant get elsewhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Where do you live, ska, if it's not too personal a question? I'm guessing Nunhead/Brockley by what you have previously said


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

PMd


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Peckham Rye Lane is still a great place to walk down and the food shops look great



Front for money laundering from the smack trade a lot of them allegedly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

And who alleges this? It's usually nail and tanning salons that provide that service


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

perhaps thats whats keeping the prices low


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2013)

Crispy said:


> What happened to that plan to knock down the buildings in front of Rye station, to create a public square and restore the station facade?


yeah i think its just the station restoration that is happening atm, and slowly

"Station restoration latest August 2013
Staircase restoration: most of the planning and permission work to complete the restoration and extend the staircase has now been done. The next stage is to raise another approx £50,000 to pay for the restoration. 

Old Waiting Room: plans are being developed for raising the funds (approx £750,000) for final restoration and also for interim uses for the room as it is, once the staircase is extended to give access from the forecourt. The room cannot be hired until then. 

Station Gateway project: the Council and Network Rail are developing plans for the design and development of the new front square and new commercial spaces at the back of the station. There is not yet satisfactory information about how the public can contribute to these ideas. Take part in the community public conversation through here 
Stages in Station restoration

The process started in the early 2000s with a campaign by The Peckham Society for the station to be listed. It was finally listed in 2008. In parallel there was promotion of the idea that the orginal square would be recreated. Rye Lane & Station Action Group took up this idea in 2004, and also stimulated the work which led to the first steps in the restoration of the Old Waiting Room. Peckham Vision then adopted the campaign for full restoration of the station and improvement of its surrounding environment. See these stages as they happened."

http://www.peckhamvision.org/wiki/Peckham_Rye_Station

Looks liek the square is on the wishlist? I think the council wish it too, but arent throwing money around


----------



## mod (Aug 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Peckham Rye Lane is still a great place to walk down and the food shops look great


 

I still think it looks and smells like a shit hole.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 8, 2013)

moon said:


> Have been meaning to check out some of the events at http://boldtendencies.com/ too..


Aha. Cheers for that, have just booked tickets for something


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2013)

moon said:


> Have been meaning to check out some of the events at http://boldtendencies.com/ too..


 
http://boldtendencies.com/projects/2013/events/africa-film-we-ragamuffin could be interesting.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> http://boldtendencies.com/projects/2013/events/africa-film-we-ragamuffin could be interesting.


ive met Buckey Ranks (the star of that) in Supertone records - he asked me if i was a producer (i said er kind of) and he was offering his services as a vocalist. Nice guy I thought. Ill be away on the 23rd though


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2013)

Just realised it's free. Might have to see if I can wrangle it. It's a Friday though and I don't work in London on Fridays.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Front for money laundering from the smack trade a lot of them allegedly.


Not entirely true, tho there are at least geezers who used to beg in Brixton who I have seen on Rye Lane lately - gear must be cheaper or somethin - maybe its some kind of ASBO diaspora, still no worse than the Wandsworth Breeders Diaspora on the Hoxton Twats learn to use the train and put the fixed wheel bikes aside for a night of club slummin Dahn Sarf


----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)

mod said:


> I still think it looks and smells like a shit hole.


Oh tsk
Which Airwick Fake Flower Stench area are you from then?


----------



## mod (Aug 14, 2013)

hipipol said:


> Oh tsk
> Which Airwick Fake Flower Stench area are you from then?


 

Lived on the Peckham / East Dulwich boarder (very close to Peckham Rye common) for 8 years so Peckham Rye was my local station. So had to endure Rye Land every day.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)

mod said:


> Lived on the Peckham / East Dulwich boarder (very close to Peckham Rye common) for 8 years so Peckham Rye was my local station. So had to endure Rye Land every day.


Oh Dear....
In The Gardens mayhaps?
Near The Herne?
Underhill Road maybe?
Other than some 5 years in Brixton, I've lived round these sides for some 25 years
I cannot express how much I loathe the would be Claphamites who find they cant afford it and export their bigotry and bordeline racism to what was a lovely place and then spout on in their simplisitic Little Englander guff - East Dulwich Forum, from I managed to get banned from in a couple of days simply explaining to the spineless little dears that they had fucked my area up, a little gem of such small minded fuckry
"When you hear them speak thus, thou shalt cut out their tongues, and thine eyes shall have no pity for them"
Go away matey, fuck off back to Surbiton

Oh yeah, lived on Howden St for 7 years, near Bell End _ Anthony Gormley had a studio there then, used to chat with him in the caff, Desmonds filmed round the corner, cast would have bevs in the Oglander. Proper place to live
Now in Bell End, I can buy an antique lace wedding dress
Blinding


----------



## mod (Aug 14, 2013)

hipipol said:


> Oh Dear....
> In The Gardens mayhaps?
> Near The Herne?
> Underhill Road maybe?
> ...


 

Yep...The Gardens. Very, very cheap rent in a beautiful and peaceful square but East Dulwich has changed a hell of a lot in the 8 years I was there and has become a Clapham clone as you say. I'm in New Cross now. Much more character, more more fun.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 15, 2013)

mod said:


> Yep...The Gardens. Very, very cheap rent in a beautiful and peaceful square but East Dulwich has changed a hell of a lot in the 8 years I was there and has become a Clapham clone as you say. I'm in New Cross now. Much more character, more more fun.


Well done sir


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2013)

Not for the faint hearted this one:
http://www.dazeddigital.com/peckham-week


----------



## fogbat (Aug 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not for the faint hearted this one:
> http://www.dazeddigital.com/peckham-week


"Radical Culture"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 28, 2013)

The Peckham effect

http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=54d6675ad5e501294a2999fa53b906fc

@ £425K

Was sold in April for £360K


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not for the faint hearted this one:
> http://www.dazeddigital.com/peckham-week



I feel old. Don't understand what that link is about at all.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> I feel old. Don't understand what that link is about at all.


 
its jsut a bunch of artr students writing about other art students, i wouldnt worry.

for all the griping about franks it is a great spot for a bar.... this jsut came up on my facebook, sunset an hour ago...


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Where I live now (taken this evening).


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2013)

roughly where is that onket?


----------



## Onket (Aug 29, 2013)

Littlehampton.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Littlehampton.


you hipster gentrifying bastard 
http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/news/10639686.Artists__moving_from_east_London_/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Not for the faint hearted this one:
> http://www.dazeddigital.com/peckham-week


 
got this video of We the ragamuffin on that link 
http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/16981/1/dancehall-days-we-the-ragamuffin


> *How representative is We the Ragamuffin of Peckham?*
> The whole film was shot on location in Peckham, but the Ragamuffin culture -the current version of reggae at the time - was inspired by Jamaica. If you listen to the music, you can hear all kinds of beats that hearken back to Africa. But the artists featured in the film developed a distinctive crossover style, like Mikey General who sings the main song. It's a uniquely British black Carribean–inspired music scene.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2013)

ddraig said:


> got this video of We the ragamuffin on that link
> http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/16981/1/dancehall-days-we-the-ragamuffin


nice spot! will watch over the weekend.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> you hipster gentrifying bastard
> http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/news/10639686.Artists__moving_from_east_London_/


 
lol


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

Fat Whites interviewed about Peckham:



> What's your favourite thing about the area?
> Our favourite thing about the area is that half of the year Frank's Bar is closed.
> 
> Where should people check out?
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Fat Whites interviewed about Peckham:


going for that anti-gentrification dollar - that's a big market, they're very smart


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> going for that anti-gentrification dollar - that's a big market, they're very smart


I heard Foxton's are thinking of entering it in a big way soon once the bubble bursts.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> going for that anti-gentrification dollar - that's a big market, they're very smart



Heh. They do look exactly like one of the 'look at the hipsters' photos people put up here for a good old sneer tbh.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Fat Whites interviewed about Peckham:


The Windmill in Brixton, Rock Steady Eddies in Camberwell, Turk Avesi - dunno, Queens Head in Stockwell / Brixton.

Codfellas is the only one in Peckham, and that's on Bellend Rd, though not a recent arrival.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2013)

fogbat said:


> The Windmill in Brixton, Rock Steady Eddies in Camberwell, Turk Avesi - dunno, Queens Head in Stockwell / Brixton.
> 
> Codfellas is the only one in Peckham, and that's on Bellend Rd, though not a recent arrival.


a lot of those interviews recommend places outside of Peckham - fact is there isnt really anything in peckham (apart from hype)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2013)

Eddy from Rock Steady Eddies is a joker though


----------



## fogbat (Aug 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Eddy from Rock Steady Eddies is a joker though


Never been in, but I like to picture him as an elderly Teddy Boy.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> a lot of those interviews recommend places outside of Peckham - fact is there isnt really anything in peckham (apart from hype)


 
It starts with the hype....


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Never been in, but I like to picture him as an elderly Teddy Boy.


he was a boxer...or wrestler...i think boxer...big bloke to put it mildly! forced a "big boys breakfast" (not on the menu) on me - one of everything on it, ended up costing £7 but you cant argue with him  hope he's still there


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

Deptford is next. 
I went to a Boiler Room type thing called Trailer TV last night, which is a rave in a truck trailer behind the big red bus. DJ Rashad and DJ Spinn playing ultrafast footwork and evil acid


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2013)

you and yer beard's fault!


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Deptford is next.
> I went to a Boiler Room type thing called Trailer TV last night, which is a rave in a *truck* trailer behind the big red bus. DJ Rashad and DJ Spinn playing ultrafast footwork and evil acid


 
Lorry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

No, this is a truck trailer.
I never think of lorries having trailers. Just trucks.


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I never think of lorries having trailers. Just trucks.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

You're talking rubbish as usual, OU!


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 30, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> No, this is a truck trailer.
> I never think of lorries having trailers. Just trucks.



It's a shipping container.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought that before I went in but i was convinced otherwise


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

Shipping trailers can and do go on the back of lorries, so I understand your confusion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> You're talking rubbish as usual, OU!


Fuck you, I can call it what I want. It's an English word and I'll use it.


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2013)

Leave him Onket, he aint worth it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> Shipping trailers can and do go on the back of lorries, so I understand your confusion.


But those lorries are also known as trucks. You are not correcting me, you are merely providing me with a synonym. I looked it up.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

They are known as trucks in America,  yes.

You were in Deptford. 

The end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

They are also known as trucks over here. I am not American.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

You sound it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

You sound like you're 40 years older than you are.
It's used in the UK too, and not even recently.


----------



## Onket (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment. 

You sound like you make things up as you go along.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2013)

There goes the neighbourhood


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> You sound like you make things up as you go along.


Awesome dude


----------



## hipipol (Aug 31, 2013)

In common use when Oi was a young 'un
Big sign at Weely festival
"God says - Have no Truck with Dope Fiends"

Different meaning mind


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2013)

been out in peckahm tonight (shit week) and at the bus stop caught a guy (bit of a spit for prince william tbf) with a girl on his arm, stopped a passer by
"do you know where theres a casino?"
confused answer ,,,er no, maybe norwood (lol)
" just i need to spend an obscene amount of money"
parties walked off, i saw the two of them kissing by the bins last
  peckham is in trouble


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

What the fuck?! You should have relieved him of his money.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> What the fuck?! You should have relieved him of his money.


instead i tutted in a haze of disbelief and immediately looked forward to posting it here


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

i'd rather spend an evening hanging out with him than 90% of you fucking lot, and no mistake.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'd rather spend an evening hanging out with him than 90% of you fucking lot, and no mistake.


can i be in your 10% pissflaps pleeeaaaaase?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

no! fuck off!

unless you have a lot of cash burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no! fuck off!
> 
> unless you have a lot of cash burning a hole in your pocket.



i'll show you how we high rollers roll - peckam style


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

Me & fogbat did a pub crawl through Peckham a few years back.

I think we win.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

A red cross inside a little black box.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They are also known as trucks over here. I am not American.


I normally call working HGVs lorries and things people live in trucks, fwiw.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 21, 2013)

peckham refreshment rooms: don't fucking bother. abysmal service, pedestrian food (at least what they bothered to remember to bring us) and uncomfortably cramped.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> peckham refreshment rooms: don't fucking bother. abysmal service, pedestrian food (at least what they bothered to remember to bring us) and uncomfortably cramped.


i was embarrassed just looking through the window by association


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 21, 2013)

you should at least try things before grinding them into the dirt. that way your opinions actually mean something.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2013)

no thanks, id seen enough to be made to feel uncomfortable


----------



## fogbat (Sep 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'd rather spend an evening hanging out with him than 90% of you fucking lot, and no mistake.





pissflaps said:


> you should at least try things before grinding them into the dirt. that way your opinions actually mean something.


.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 23, 2013)

lol


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

The poster 'pissflaps' might have tried 90% of us lot. I'd say s/he was going on posts read, which is fair enough, tbf.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 23, 2013)

i can safely say i've met about two people 'on here' and even then i knew them before i signed up to this clown show. and that's the way i intend to keep it.

except for you onket... we should go camping together... somewhere remote... and sound proof...


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

I genuinely would love to. Invitation accepted.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 23, 2013)

/books day off work
//takes romper suit to dry cleaners


----------



## Winot (Sep 24, 2013)

Gentrification is 'distorting' Peckham:

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24229352


----------



## laptop (Sep 26, 2013)

Winot said:


> Gentrification is 'distorting' Peckham:
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24229352



/waves at BBC


----------



## tbtommyb (Sep 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i was embarrassed just looking through the window by association


The worst place is called 'General Products' or 'Provisions' or something on Bellenden Road. It seems to be a go at a 1950s style general store, full of hipsters buying overpriced vegetables etc.

Edit: even has a domain hacking website http://www.generalsto.re/


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2013)

I find that restaurant which theyve called The Begging Bowl insulting and bad taste - oh darling we must go and spend lots of money on over priced food _at the Begging Bowl_


----------



## fogbat (Sep 28, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> The worst place is called 'General Products' or 'Provisions' or something on Bellenden Road. It seems to be a go at a 1950s style general store, full of hipsters buying overpriced vegetables etc.
> 
> Edit: even has a domain hacking website http://www.generalsto.re/



I took a look in there a while back. Would swear I saw individual salad leaves laid out on a sheet of kitchen roll, so you could choose how many you wanted.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2013)

Why would you want to buy any more,  or less than you need?

We should be grateful that these groundbreaking trailblazers chose Peckham (well, Bellenden Rd, which is more Dulwich).


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2013)

I checked the website: it sells Thai street food...at £15 a main...served in a _begging bowl_


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 29, 2013)

Owned by the companay that owns the Victoria across the road ( nee the Wishing Well). I have never been, but heard its not worth the money . Smart setup though - no booking allowed, so they send you across the road to the pub to have a few drinks and wait=£££££

I have been in the victoria once- and that was for the bogs with the kids one sunday afternoon recently - As I stood waiting for the kids to come out, women started to pull their bags in a close and taking their phones off the table, the hacking jacketed  and pinks shirted husbands giving me paddington bear hard stares.Yes I was scruffy and unshaven, but for fucks sake....nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 29, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> The worst place is called 'General Products' or 'Provisions' or something on Bellenden Road. It seems to be a go at a 1950s style general store, full of hipsters buying overpriced vegetables etc.
> 
> Edit: even has a domain hacking website http://www.generalsto.re/



£8 for a dried mackeral IIRC.


----------



## Kailhus (Oct 29, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Deptford is next.
> I went to a Boiler Room type thing called Trailer TV last night, which is a rave in a truck trailer behind the big red bus. DJ Rashad and DJ Spinn playing ultrafast footwork and evil acid


Haha, glad you enjoyed it. We have a show every two weeks and Raiden, H-SIK & Moresounds this Thursday (who released an EP on OM Unit's label Cosmic Bridge).
Watch out for this space :  www.facebook.com/TheTrailerTV (website coming soon)


----------



## hipipol (Oct 31, 2013)

Used to live near Bell End Rd in the 90s
It was ace and unpretentious
Wish they'd all fuck off back to Wandsworth from whence this Diaspora Of The McLaren Buggy Clan began


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2013)

Plans for a square at the train station will force out local businesses:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24786784


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Plans for a square at the train station will force out local businesses:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24786784


unfortunately in a city if you want things to change over time this kind of thing happens - if it didnt we'd still be living in wooden huts by the thames.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2013)

ska invita said:


> unfortunately in a city if you want things to change over time this kind of thing happens - if it didnt we'd still be living in wooden huts by the thames.



Does this rule apply to Brixton too?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Does this rule apply to Brixton too?


every new building has to be considered on a case by case example - theres a lot of variables. if they wanted to build the shard on it, id say no. but to return the station to its original design and reinstate the little square instead of the warren that is the station seems like a great idea to me.

when you say brixton are you talking about the champagne bar? they are just renting out a unit - if they wanted to knock down the market and build a champagne bar id be against it. I dont live in brixton by the way.

Are you against the renovation of the station and reinstating of the square? 

Why Blenheim Motors is affected Ive no idea - its behind the station. I would've thought the only shops affected are those where the square would be


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe access or something.  Are they in an arch?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 3, 2013)

ska invita said:


> every new building has to be considered on a case by case example - theres a lot of variables. if they wanted to build the shard on it, id say no. but to return the station to its original design and reinstate the little square instead of the warren that is the station seems like a great idea to me.
> 
> when you say brixton are you talking about the champagne bar? they are just renting out a unit - if they wanted to knock down the market and build a champagne bar id be against it. I dont live in brixton by the way.
> 
> ...



Watch the video -they plan to make it a destination with cafes and boutiques - all sounds a bit Brixton Village to me. They want to make it like Bellenden Road. I'm sure there will be a space for champagne + fromage.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2013)

Onket said:


> Maybe access or something.  Are they in an arch?


they are in an arch one down from Bar Story, away from the station

didnt watch the vid, will do boohoo


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2013)

well yeah, if its a project thats designed to purely make peckham more upmarket, then thats shit - creating a square and relocating current traders to the new spots created is fine. I really cant see why the arches running up Blenheim road should be affected - unless its a deliberate attempt to get tradition arch-users out, and boutiques in. What is such a wind up is how come for everyone i speak too money is tighter and times harder, and yet everywhere is getting more yuppified - i understand the reasons for it, but its bizarre how this is happening now of all times.


----------



## billiebrand (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm writing an article on the changing culture of Peckham and would love to hear your opinion if you're from the area. Please message me if you're happy to answer a few questions. Thanks!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2013)

billiebrand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm writing an article on the changing culture of Peckham and would love to hear your opinion if you're from the area. Please message me if you're happy to answer a few questions. Thanks!


hey!
who and where is the article for? what angle are you using?  are you getting paid?
why don't you paste the questions here?


----------



## Onket (Nov 5, 2013)

Valid questions from ddraig, there.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 6, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> The worst place is called 'General Products' or 'Provisions' or something on Bellenden Road. It seems to be a go at a 1950s style general store, full of hipsters buying overpriced vegetables etc.
> 
> Edit: even has a domain hacking website http://www.generalsto.re/


Walked by this vile pile of shite today
Took all my will power not to go in an beat the owner to a blood pulp
Even the shops on Lordship Lane would baulk at their level of psuedo Cotswold Village tosh

But, Flock and Herd takes the "bisquit de Merd"

Best use of an IED I can think of


----------



## hipipol (Nov 6, 2013)

billiebrand said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm writing an article on the changing culture of Peckham and would love to hear your opinion if you're from the area. Please message me if you're happy to answer a few questions. Thanks!


Fuck off back to Wandsworth you loathsome parasitic toad


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2013)

You sound like you need to see someone.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 6, 2013)

hipipol said:


> Walked by this vile pile of shite today
> Took all my will power not to go in an beat the owner to a blood pulp
> Even the shops on Lordship Lane would baulk at their level of psuedo Cotswold Village tosh
> 
> ...



Nah. Flock and Herd are awesome.

General Store is dreadful, though.

I was sorry to see the barbers close, mind


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2013)

hipipol said:


> Fuck off back to Wandsworth you loathsome parasitic toad


postcode wars


----------



## Mation (Nov 8, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I find that restaurant which theyve called The Begging Bowl insulting and bad taste - oh darling we must go and spend lots of money on over priced food _at the Begging Bowl_


See also Chicken Shop in Tooting.


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 10, 2013)

Mation said:


> See also Chicken Shop in Tooting.


It's not upmarket fried chicken, is it?

The area around Peckham Rye could do with being made better. It's just a pity that any kind of redevelopment seems to require the rah set.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2013)

fogbat said:


> Nah. Flock and Herd are awesome.
> 
> General Store is dreadful, though.
> 
> I was sorry to see the barbers close, mind




still a proper barbers off rye lane for the traditionionalists, though I was in the other week and they are starting to get the hipster pound.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 10, 2013)

payless on the bell end has gone farrow and ball


----------



## Mation (Nov 11, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> It's not upmarket fried chicken, is it?


Not sure about fried in particular, but a 'proper' restaurant with a lot of chicken on the menu. Looks like a gastro pub from the outside (I haven't been in).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 11, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> It's not upmarket fried chicken, is it?
> 
> The area around Peckham Rye could do with being made better. It's just a pity that any kind of redevelopment seems to require the rah set.



Or. more accurately, the *developers* require the rah set, because they have the largest disposable incomes, rather than because they're decent human beings (and not at all worthy of the bastinado).


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 11, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> payless on the bell end has gone farrow and ball


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

Upmarket fried chicken haha. As long as it's crispy and hasn't been marinating in grease for an hour before placed in my paper bag I'm cool with it.


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

hipipol said:


> Oh Dear....
> In The Gardens mayhaps?
> Near The Herne?
> Underhill Road maybe?
> ...


Millionaire artists and television production sets make somewhere a proper place to live? Are you thinking of Chelsea?


----------



## hipipol (Nov 19, 2013)

TotallyGreatGuy said:


> Millionaire artists and television production sets make somewhere a proper place to live? Are you thinking of Chelsea?


Well the artist was no millionaire then - had the decency to fuck off to somewhere expensive when the wedge did roll in  - not simply buy the area and populate it with minor public school types
Desmonds was NOT "Made in Chelsea" - try catching a few old episodes - you might like it - tho like MiC it did kinda "represent" for the area


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

I totally understand the anti-gentrification movement, but sometimes I think there's a lot of nostalgia and yearning for "the good old days". All of inner London is unaffordable and only the well off can afford to buy anywhere mildly close to zone 2. 

But what do I know, I'm only 22.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

TotallyGreatGuy said:


> I totally understand the anti-gentrification movement, but sometimes I think there's a lot of nostalgia and yearning for "the good old days". All of inner London is unaffordable and only the well off can afford to buy anywhere mildly close to zone 2.
> 
> But what do I know, I'm only 22.


 
What are you doing on these boards, then? We're all moany old cunts.

Grumble, grumble.

Etc.


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you seen some of the haircuts?  And stuff keeps going up!  £4 for a pint!  Fucking young people.

And the music!  It's all just r and b shit, not like that happy hardcore I used to listen to.


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2013)

Urban has turned into the local neighbourhood watch meeting.  All twitching curtains and moaning about her at number 43 getting above herself.


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

tommers said:


> twitching curtains


 
I think I got a ban for mentioning that once.


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Nov 20, 2013)

ska invita said:


> postcode wars


Potentially SE15 vs SW15. 
Like a South London postcode derby.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2013)

Personally I blame the East London line
It has enable the direct linking of Islington and Clapham, spawning this vile ribbon development along its course


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello all.

I am a student at kingston university and I grew up in peckham myself and still live there. Ive seen how peckham has changed over the years and have decided to write my dissertation on the gentrification of Peckham. i need to interview people both of those who grew up here or who have moved into the area and your opinions on the changes. if you could get in contact with me that would be great my email address is lauraatwell7@hotmail.co.uk

Thanks all


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am a student at kingston university and I grew up in peckham myself and still live there. Ive seen how peckham has changed over the years and have decided to write my dissertation on the gentrification of Peckham. i need to interview people both of those who grew up here or who have moved into the area and your opinions on the changes. if you could get in contact with me that would be great my email address is lauraatwell7@hotmail.co.uk
> 
> Thanks all


What are you studying?


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 21, 2013)

I am studying Sociology. I am in my last year


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 21, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am a student at kingston university and I grew up in peckham myself and still live there. Ive seen how peckham has changed over the years and have decided to write my dissertation on the gentrification of Peckham. i need to interview people both of those who grew up here or who have moved into the area and your opinions on the changes. if you could get in contact with me that would be great my email address is lauraatwell7@hotmail.co.uk
> 
> Thanks all


How much will you pay me ?


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 21, 2013)

lol I am a student do you really think I can pay everyone?? There will be free chocolate though! Anyone that has some spare time to contribute their thoughts and opinions about the issue for the study will help a lot


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

tommers said:


> Urban has turned into the local neighbourhood watch meeting.  All twitching curtains and moaning about her at number 43 getting above herself.



I thought it was all about her at number 43 getting on top of someone else?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> I am studying Sociology. I am in my last year



Have you decided on an angle to take with your dissertation - effects of gentrification on the local communities; on the built environment; on Peckham's "employment opportunities" for example - or are you going to try for a broad sweep?


----------



## Onket (Nov 21, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> lol I am a student do you really think I can pay everyone?? There will be free chocolate though! Anyone that has some spare time to contribute their thoughts and opinions about the issue for the study will help a lot


 
I apologise for my fellow posters, but there is sadly a bit of a tradition of people having a go at those asking for info like this on these boards.

It's not good, and thankfully those doing it often get called on it, but there it is. I only lived in Peckahm for a couple of years otherwise I'd email you myself.

Good luck with the dissertation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> lol I am a student do you really think I can pay everyone?? There will be free chocolate though! Anyone that has some spare time to contribute their thoughts and opinions about the issue for the study will help a lot


what sort of chocolate?


----------



## TotallyGreatGuy (Nov 21, 2013)

Pickman's could be the new Paxman questions like that.


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 21, 2013)

Onket said:


> I apologise for my fellow posters, but there is sadly a bit of a tradition of people having a go at those asking for info like this on these boards.
> 
> It's not good, and thankfully those doing it often get called on it, but there it is. I only lived in Peckahm for a couple of years otherwise I'd email you myself.
> 
> Good luck with the dissertation.



Thank you for this information  and thank you


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 21, 2013)

like I said before, if anyone wants to kindly contribute my email address is there those who do not that is fine also.


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 21, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Have you decided on an angle to take with your dissertation - effects of gentrification on the local communities; on the built environment; on Peckham's "employment opportunities" for example - or are you going to try for a broad sweep?



Its on the impact of gentrification, to see if it is a positive or negative thing for Peckham by interviewing those who grew up in peckham and those who have recently moved into the area. I am also observing the different areas in Peckham eg. Peckham high street and Bellenden road to see the differences. I am hoping to find different opinions and thoughts on the topic and to see what effect it has had on people


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> Its on the impact of gentrification, to see if it is a positive or negative thing for Peckham by interviewing those who grew up in peckham and those who have recently moved into the area. I am also observing the different areas in Peckham eg. Peckham high street and Bellenden road to see the differences. I am hoping to find different opinions and thoughts on the topic and to see what effect it has had on people



You're going to have great fun with your results, as you should get a wide spread of opinions between "old-timers" and "incomers".  Integrating your ethnographic element shouldn't be too difficult either, as your subject matter is tightly defined enough that it'll be difficult to go "off piste" in terms of letting your personal experience colour your observations. 
I'm not a Peckhamite myself, but I worked there in the late '80s for a couple of years, and liked the area.  Then again, I grew up in similar areas, so I've never found them intimidating in the way that I'm aware some more recent arrivals have.


----------



## tbtommyb (Nov 22, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> Its on the impact of gentrification, to see if it is a positive or negative thing for Peckham by interviewing those who grew up in peckham and those who have recently moved into the area. I am also observing the different areas in Peckham eg. Peckham high street and Bellenden road to see the differences. I am hoping to find different opinions and thoughts on the topic and to see what effect it has had on people


But how do you define 'Peckham'? The ones who've lived there for ages will get priced out and everyone who's moving in will think gentrification is great, doesn't mean it's good for 'Peckham'.


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 22, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're going to have great fun with your results, as you should get a wide spread of opinions between "old-timers" and "incomers".  Integrating your ethnographic element shouldn't be too difficult either, as your subject matter is tightly defined enough that it'll be difficult to go "off piste" in terms of letting your personal experience colour your observations.
> I'm not a Peckhamite myself, but I worked there in the late '80s for a couple of years, and liked the area.  Then again, I grew up in similar areas, so I've never found them intimidating in the way that I'm aware some more recent arrivals have.



I am actually excited to do my dissertation! it will be very interesting


----------



## laura atwell (Nov 22, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> But how do you define 'Peckham'? The ones who've lived there for ages will get priced out and everyone who's moving in will think gentrification is great, doesn't mean it's good for 'Peckham'.


There is still certain areas of Peckham that is still not gentrified or is about to go under gentrification so there is still people that have lived here all their life or for many years


----------



## fogbat (Nov 22, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> payless on the bell end has gone farrow and ball



I was cat sitting for two weeks. Came home to see that 

Their veg selection has improved in the past couple of months, but really it's still where I roll in around 1.45 in the morning to buy booze.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2013)

pissflaps - well done for getting into the B3ta newsletter this week


----------



## Onket (Nov 29, 2013)

Unban her/him.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 29, 2013)

I have never been in the Prince Albert. I think.


----------



## ibilly99 (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.newstatesman.com/jonn-elledge/2013/11/how-much-would-del-boys-flat-be-worth-these-days


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 8, 2013)

no..


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2013)

Onket said:


> I apologise for my fellow posters, but there is sadly a bit of a tradition of people having a go at those asking for info like this on these boards.
> 
> It's not good, and thankfully those doing it often get called on it, but there it is. I only lived in Peckahm for a couple of years otherwise I'd email you myself.
> 
> Good luck with the dissertation.


no one has had a go though


----------



## Onket (Dec 8, 2013)

ddraig said:


> no one has had a go though



Yawn.  etc


----------



## little_legs (Dec 9, 2013)

So, has anyone seen Blue Tit hair salon? I went past it today, goodness, it's like one of these places that has been transported straight from the Spitalfields/Brick Lane area. Not sure how to describe it, shabby chic meets Dazed & Confused editorial or something.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 9, 2013)

laura atwell said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am a student at kingston university and I grew up in peckham myself and still live there. Ive seen how peckham has changed over the years and have decided to write my dissertation on the gentrification of Peckham. i need to interview people both of those who grew up here or who have moved into the area and your opinions on the changes. if you could get in contact with me that would be great my email address is lauraatwell7@hotmail.co.uk
> 
> Thanks all



Thought I should mention I was interviewed by Laura last week. Was a good chat and I hope my interview was of use.

Definitely looking forward to reading the dissertation.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 9, 2013)

Crispy said:


> pissflaps - well done for getting into the B3ta newsletter this week
> 
> View attachment 44156



Bit confused, I think. It's the only pub nearby that's missing the braying types, apart from when I pop in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2013)

The Gowlett is a good boozer innit? I had my 40th there.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The Gowlett is a good boozer innit? I had my 40th there.


Changed a lot in the past 15 years, though


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The Gowlett is a good boozer innit? I had my 40th there.


best for miles


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 9, 2013)

good pizza and beers.lucky 7s can be great if there plenty of northern soul


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> good pizza and beers.lucky 7s can be great if there plenty of northern soul


is that still every thursday the 7s thing?


----------



## fogbat (Dec 26, 2013)

Some little bastard tagged my front door. So I improved it.


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel this thread needs some positivity after all the gentrification chat. Anyone fancy a Peckham meetup?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 25, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> I feel this thread needs some positivity after all the gentrification chat. Anyone fancy a Peckham meetup?



Sounds good. Gentrification pub crawl?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 27, 2014)

I went to check out the all-new gentrified Peckham on Saturday night. 

First impressions on getting off at Peckham Rye is that it isn't very gentrified at all - it reminded me of Walworth Road and Brixton Market. But the gentrification is only a few minutes walk away. We walked down Bellenden Road which feels like it's in Dulwich - posh boutiques, a dog pampering parlour, a "Butchery" rather than a butcher - and popped our head into the Victoria Inn, which was wall-to-wall well-to-do types, so we didn't stay there. Ended up at the Montgomery, which was great - a good mix of people, although still quite new-Peckham I'm sure. Had a meal at the Italian place on Blenheim Grove, which was fantastic - tiny place, great atmosphere, lovely folks running it, great food - totally recommended. Then finished up at the Peckham Liberal Club for a 60s shindig, which was lots of fun. Great mix of club regulars and 60s fanatics, and the club itself is gorgeous. 

So a good night all in all. That bit of Peckham is still rough and ready and there's some decent, unpretentious places, but you could see posher places too - bars in arches that seemed very posh. It's kind of like Atlantic Road and Lordship Lane all in one, very bizarre.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2014)

went to the liberal club a couple of months back - amazing place - the members are rightly very defensive of it, but it would be nice to see it open up for use more to nonmembers. Sounds like maybe thats starting to happen. Huge space it is too - did you see the snooker room at the back too? five full size tables in there.... great dancefloor...was it a good night?

that italian has been there for years too...i wonder when it opened


----------



## clandestino (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, saw the snooker room...and got a glimpse of the bingo room off the side bar, which was packed with the regulars having a game of bingo. That was at about 10.30pm. Really lovely place, hope to go back there for something else soon.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

clandestino said:


> a dog pampering parlour


*shudder


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2014)

Peckham's now got their very own 'hyperlocal' blog and paper, The Peckham Peculiar.



They have already bagged 150 backers and a reasonable amount of advertising for the first issue of their print paper.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Peckham's now got their very own 'hyperlocal' blog and paper, The Peckham Peculiar.
> 
> View attachment 47319
> 
> They have already bagged 150 backers and a reasonable amount of advertising for the first issue of their print paper.



Looks good. Nice feature on the social club.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2014)

can be read here:
http://issuu.com/peckhampeculiar/docs/the_peckham_peculiar_issue_1



clandestino said:


> Looks good. Nice feature on the social club.


I'm sure the club would have no problems and able to clear its 40k debt if they opened its doors up a bit more - the night i went too was packed out too. Working Mens clubs these days are often insular affairs, shut off from the rest of the world, who die off with their members. Yes they don't want the regulars to be hipstered-out of their sanctuary, but im sure a compromise can be found.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 27, 2014)

editor said:


> *shudder


 
TBF, its been there for a decade at least


----------



## clandestino (Jan 27, 2014)

ska invita said:


> can be read here:
> http://issuu.com/peckhampeculiar/docs/the_peckham_peculiar_issue_1
> 
> 
> I'm sure the club would have no problems and able to clear its 40k debt if they opened its doors up a bit more - the night i went too was packed out too. Working Mens clubs these days are often insular affairs, shut off from the rest of the world, who die off with their members. Yes they don't want the regulars to be hipstered-out of their sanctuary, but im sure a compromise can be found.


A nice compromise seemed to have been found on Saturday night. Hopefully there'll be more nights like that.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

Poor old Peckham. It's just been declared 'the new Brixton' and a 'hot neighbourhood' by a popular social travel guide.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Poor old Peckham. It's just been declared 'the new Brixton' and a 'hot neighbourhood' by a popular social travel guide.


If you dont want it to happen its probably best not to post about it on Brixton Buzz...Its partly all this hot air talk that makes these things happen


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2014)

ska invita said:


> If you dont want it to happen its probably best not to post about it on Brixton Buzz...Its partly all this hot air talk that makes these things happen


I don't think what's said on BBuzz is going to make a tot of difference in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 28, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> TBF, its been there for a decade at least



I was as about to say at least 5 

Dog About Town. I keep trying to persuade visitors that it's a Korean takeaway.

In summer, when they have their windows open, you can occasionally hear a dog complaining that it Does Not Care For the pampering.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 28, 2014)

The Shoreditchification of London:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thin...-Shoreditchification-of-London-must-stop.html
Peckham is now a brand.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

9 reasons Peckham is the best place to live in London

(((Peckham)))


----------



## tbtommyb (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> 9 reasons Peckham is the best place to live in London



'It's the best because it has cafes and bars and restaurants and clubs!'


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> 9 reasons Peckham is the best place to live in London
> 
> (((Peckham)))



yes, Peckham is lovely. apart from the grinding poverty n shit that many of the resident live with. Do these people have the abilty to see beyond their ironic specs and grizzly adams beards ?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Left (Apr 19, 2014)

RIP London


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2014)

Any Peckhamites know what happened on a bus by the Rye last night? I fear the worst.... loads of police and ambulance action


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

I went along to the Bussey Building over the weekend. Loved it. It's a shame that there's nothing similar left in Brixton (Cooltan was arguably of a similar nature).


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

Loved this exhibition too: 












Post Apocalyptic Peckham – in pictures


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2015)

I liked this very much: 
















Richard Wentworth’s Agora abstract art on Peckham’s multi-storey car park


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

its such a twisted thing that nowadays art brings gentrification with it......


----------



## laptop (Jun 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> its such a twisted thing that nowadays art brings gentrification with it......



It's not so much "nowadays". See Chelsea half a century ago...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

laptop said:


> It's not so much "nowadays". See Chelsea half a century ago...


and those Medicis killed the real Florence too

but seriously, the relationship between art and finance has to be at a new low


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 8, 2015)

editor said:


> I don't think what's said on BBuzz is going to make a tot of difference in the grand scheme of things.


wanna bet?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2015)

So is Peckham still the bleeding edge or has somewhere else become the latest hip London neighbourhood?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2015)

still very much happening
when the thread started Rye Lane still had its original shops and the newness was basically confined to Bellenden and the Bussey Building - now i count about 6 or 7 new bars/cafes/cool shops along Rye Land and the odd thing happening at the north end high street too


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2015)

http://www.thedeaddollsclub.com/Peckham/

How do I feel about this? I was not a fan of the Clayton arms by any means....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> http://www.thedeaddollsclub.com/Peckham/
> 
> How do I feel about this? I was not a fan of the Clayton arms by any means....


yeh but this is far, far worse.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 30, 2015)

"Descend to the car park's ground level, however, and the scene is altogether less serene. Balls of hair, offcuts from the local barbershops, waft along the pavement. Irate women shout on their phones. Music blasts out from stores bearing overripe fruit and vegetables of indeterminate origin. Halal butchers wheel chicken carcasses around in shopping trolleys. Welcome to Rye Lane, Peckham. 

Under the railway arches of the nearby station, avant-garde gallery Arcadia Missa sits inconspicuously next to a car mechanic's workshop. Its 27-year-old founder, Rózsa Farkas, is putting the art world to rights over paper-cup gin and tonics. She's just landed from Venice, at the Biennale. "It was awful. I don't know why they would put Sarah Lucas in the British Pavilion, it was so outdated, irrelevant…" she says, shaking out her blunt bob - newly chopped by an artist-slash-hairstylist friend, whose salon sits beyond crates of yams in a Rye Lane arcade. "It was embarrassing," she adds, a countercultural outlook that echoes throughout this corner of the art world."

http://www.vogue.co.uk/arts-and-lifestyle/2015/08/new-generation-of-artists-in-peckham

yes. fuckin' vogue.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 31, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> "Descend to the car park's ground level, however, and the scene is altogether less serene. Balls of hair, offcuts from the local barbershops, waft along the pavement. Irate women shout on their phones. Music blasts out from stores bearing overripe fruit and vegetables of indeterminate origin. Halal butchers wheel chicken carcasses around in shopping trolleys. Welcome to Rye Lane, Peckham.
> 
> Under the railway arches of the nearby station, avant-garde gallery Arcadia Missa sits inconspicuously next to a car mechanic's workshop. Its 27-year-old founder, Rózsa Farkas, is putting the art world to rights over paper-cup gin and tonics. She's just landed from Venice, at the Biennale. "It was awful. I don't know why they would put Sarah Lucas in the British Pavilion, it was so outdated, irrelevant…" she says, shaking out her blunt bob - newly chopped by an artist-slash-hairstylist friend, whose salon sits beyond crates of yams in a Rye Lane arcade. "It was embarrassing," she adds, a countercultural outlook that echoes throughout this corner of the art world."
> 
> ...



Jesus


----------



## Belushi (Aug 31, 2015)

> hipsterpreneur


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2015)

a guide to writing this kind of article

1) set the background as the locale being shit, poor and a culture free zone

2) introduce the rich entitled charachters who have moved there in the past few years and detail how edgy, mould smashing , great and well comnected they are

3) describe the areas as " the next *********" )


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 31, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> a guide to writing this kind of article
> 
> 1) set the background as the locale being shit, poor and a culture free zone
> 
> ...



1) is always a lie, and 2) always elides the culturally-rich characters who already lived there. I went to warehouse parties in Peckham in '89/90/91 that were awash with locals doing their own Arts thangs - everything from live music to performance art to painting and sculpture, and the estates were alive with music. As always, all that rich bottom-up (and inevitably working class and/or "not quite middle class enough) culture gets washed away by the rush to commodify and marketise stuff into a top-down "you must like this to be hip" slew of bullshit 2nd-hand tat.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 31, 2015)

I used to always think that one day, I'd move back to London when I was ready.  Now I've pretty much given up on that dream, I loved it as a city but it's just turning into a playground for the rich.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 2, 2015)

8115 said:


> I used to always think that one day, I'd move back to London when I was ready.  Now I've pretty much given up on that dream, I loved it as a city but it's just turning into a playground for the rich.



I think "playground for the rich" elides a big part of the reality, which is that the poor (and increasingly those elements of the middle class whose livelihoods depend on being in London or nearby) are being residualised into what are effectively smaller and smaller "reservations" in some boroughs - not all yet, but getting there - with all the concomitant social pressures that brings.
The "playground for the rich" very much (especially in an era when police personnel numbers are at their lowest in 5 decades) has the potential for becoming the site of a bonfire.


----------



## Cowley (Sep 9, 2015)

I kid you not, was on the train the other day on my way to visit the in-laws in the North East and me and the Mrs got chatting to a very middle class middle aged lady who was sitting opposite us, she was going back home to York. After a 20 minute conversation about how London has/is changing and is midway through a process of being "Toried" aka "Social Cleansed" the lady turned round to me and said my daughter is moving down to London soon and needs somewhere to live that is cheap and nice, don't we all? these places no longer exist. Anyway, she mentioned a few places and then out of the blue said "My Daughter wants to live in Peckham, it is suppose to be really nice there". Times have really changed, when I was growing up as a kid back in the 80's many many people avoided Peckham, Camberwell, Brixton & Stockwell (where I grew up), we were ridiculed for living in these places.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2015)

The one thing that kind of limits Peckham utter takeover is the relatively limited housing stock, or at least limited victorian/georgian housing stock (beyond Bellenden zone).


----------



## Diamond (Sep 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The Shoreditchification of London:
> Why this 'Shoreditchification' of London must stop
> Peckham is now a brand.


 
I know that this is around 18 months ago but what is absolutely hilarious about this article is that it is written by Alex Proud!

That would be the same Alex Proud who owns the Proud Archivist on the "Haggerston Riviera"...

Talk about rank hypocrisy...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2015)

Diamond said:


> I know that this is around 18 months ago but what is absolutely hilarious about this article is that it is written by Alex Proud!
> 
> That would be the same Alex Proud who owns the Proud Archivist on the "Haggerston Riviera"...
> 
> Talk about rank hypocrisy...


says the man who lives in a yuppie flat overlooking the canal.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 9, 2015)

Diamond said:


> I know that this is around 18 months ago but what is absolutely hilarious about this article is that it is written by Alex Proud!
> 
> That would be the same Alex Proud who owns the Proud Archivist on the "Haggerston Riviera"...
> 
> Talk about rank hypocrisy...


Cunt.


----------



## mod (Sep 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> The one thing that kind of limits Peckham utter takeover is the relatively limited housing stock, or at least limited victorian/georgian housing stock (beyond Bellenden zone).



The main drag is still a stinking dump. People must come out of peckham rye station expecting some untra trendy place. You need to know where to go and go to find the cool/trendy places still.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2015)

mod said:


> The main drag is still a stinking dump. People must come out of peckham rye station expecting some untra trendy place. You need to know where to go and go to find the cool/trendy places still.


yeah but no but - if you walk down rye lane you cant miss them...theyre creeping up from the south end of the road buts theres laods on rye lane now - about 7 or 8 - there were none on rye lane when this thread started. Still in a real minority though, so thats good

Rye lane station will be redeveloped before too long - the plans are all made - i think compulsory purchases/evictions are issued? i know some of the people in the arches out the back are being moved....pretty sure i heard that...


----------



## Cowley (Sep 9, 2015)

ska invita said:


> The one thing that kind of limits Peckham utter takeover is the relatively limited housing stock, or at least limited victorian/georgian housing stock (beyond Bellenden zone).



Yeah I hear ya, it's why places like Hackney & Brixton have been taken over by "Tarquins & Talulahs", both places have streets upon streets of Period Housing so are appealing to the wealthy middle class families. Peckham obviously has Bellenden, that bit has been posh for a good while. I have only been to Peckham a couple of times over the past few years for nights at the Bussey Building so haven't really checked out how gentrified it's become. Seems that there are quite a few small music collectives forming there and some good ones at that, a decent record shop too so I hear? Outside of that I have no idea what is making the area so talked about?


----------



## Catchit (Nov 12, 2015)

And as if like clock work, Bussy Building, the CLF Arts Cafe and Rye Wax are now under threat from the proposed redevelopment of a building in close proximity to the location.

Rye Wax

"_WELL, who knew it would be this quick? We’ve been open for just over a year now and already the looming shadow of redevelopment has cast its Burton-suited, TOWIE-watching shadow across our place of work, and it sucks.

Anyone who’s visited Rye Wax & the Bussey building (or indeed any of the myriad of artist studios, bars, restaurants, gyms, yoga practices, martial arts practices, cinemas, or even churches) will know that 133 Rye Lane serves a vital function as a hub of creativity for South East London. So, naturally, the property developers have decided to cash in.

The eleven flats will be in that big, derelict building in the smoking area of Bussey. On the ground floor will be 8 shops and if they aren’t generic chain stores, I’ll eat my copy of the last Light Sounds Dark compilation_...(cont.)"

Fact mag article:
Bussey Building and Rye Wax under threat from property developers

Objections or support for the planning application can be lodged here:
15/AP/3666	 |			  Construction of a two storey extension to the roof, and the excavation and provision of a second basement floor within 133 Rye Lane to allow the conversion of the building into community floorspace (D1/D2) and retail / restaurant floorspace (A1/A3) at ground, 1 and 2 levels and 11 residential units (three 1 bedroom units, three 2 bedroom units, four 3 bedroom units and one 4 bedroom unit) to upper floor levels.				  |																		 133 RYE LANE, LONDON SE15 4ST

Please do make your voice heard if you care about this, it would be a massive blow to dwindling arts scene and all the culture surrounding it if this one goes down too.

Edit: Just seen that this has in fact been addressed in another thread already. Apologies for dodgy search skillz.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 18, 2015)

Plan to build flats next to Bussey “on pause” following fierce objections

Plan to build flats next to Bussey “on pause” following fierce objections


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 79757


anyone remember this from a couple of years ago? Peckham fashion





Kit Neale is a born and bred SE15 boy. Despite moving his studio north of the river, the menswear designer has remained loyal to his roots, celebrating the rich culture of Peckham in his prints. From a playful take on the chicken shop motif, to reworking the classic children’s roadmap to that of Rye Lane – beauty salons included – Neale’s SS14 collection is a love letter to the area he grew up in.
Kit Neale's guide to Peckham


----------



## laptop (Nov 19, 2015)

How much of, er, traditional Peckham is familiar with that use of "chicken"?


----------



## little_legs (Nov 21, 2015)

Honest Burgers is opening a branch right outside Peckham Rye station


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2015)

Khans redevelopment is still ticking along (i think)- piece about it here


There an incredible building up there... look through the holes in the ceiloing of Khans for a view...

How it will look after Art Deco Quarter - Peckham Vision


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 5, 2015)

Its a potentially stunning biulding- as a re a couple nearby, and the much hated station concourse area. Them crittal windows will be utterlry silly money to be refurbished to modern standards


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 10, 2015)

Canavan's Pool Club in Peckham Is Under Threat from Luxury Flats | VICE | United Kingdom

Canavans now - I have to admit I have never been there.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2015)

You can help save Canavan's from closing: Help save Canavan's Peckham Pool Club <petition


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2016)

Peckham Rye Station Square planning application:


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Khans redevelopment is still ticking along (i think)- piece about it here
> 
> 
> There an incredible building up there... look through the holes in the ceiloing of Khans for a view...
> ...









*Not as popular as you all think?*​


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 7, 2017)

Has it all:

Entrepreneurs: Baby’s sudden arrival wasn’t a stretch for yoga couple

They've removed this bit:


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Has it all:
> 
> Entrepreneurs: Baby’s sudden arrival wasn’t a stretch for yoga couple
> 
> They've removed this bit:


I saw that. Self entitled smug cunts.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Has it all:
> 
> Entrepreneurs: Baby’s sudden arrival wasn’t a stretch for yoga couple
> 
> They've removed this bit:


 

scum


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 7, 2017)

sleaterkinney said:


> Has it all:
> 
> Entrepreneurs: Baby’s sudden arrival wasn’t a stretch for yoga couple
> 
> They've removed this bit:



Entitled , racist middle class wankers.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 7, 2017)

**This article has been edited from its original form after comments made by the founders created animosity locally.*

indeed


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Entitled , racist middle class wankers.


Loved this reply on FB from a neighbour:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Loved this reply on FB from a neighbour:
> 
> View attachment 119973



Yep, saw that and had a good laugh!


----------



## phillm (Nov 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Loved this reply on FB from a neighbour:
> 
> View attachment 119973


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 13, 2017)

bad news- the Gowlett is closing down - just announced.

If I had a local, then this was it. Pretty gutting really

good luck all


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 13, 2017)

Uch.  Just x posted that in the DHFC forum, but a bit grim.  That's the Albert (ruined, shit version of what the Victoria used to be), the Victoria Inn (pretentious parody of itself after the refurb, remarkably) gone to shit, and the Gowlett's gone.  Leaves the Montpelier as the only friendly-ish pub round that way I think, since the Cadham arms went a couple of years ago.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 13, 2017)

the MP is a good place , but I have being going to the Gowlett since I arrived in Peckham, even before the children came along. We have met up with friends there for get togethers for about 15 years now. I may not go out as much as I used do (don't we all) but this is very sad. fucks knows what kind of gastro monstrosity will slide into the space - the Gowlett only did pizzas and chili oil - that was all you needed...


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 13, 2017)

Going to make a point of frequenting the Montpelier more often, tbh.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 13, 2017)

Just been past the Gowlett and it is indeed closed. Good Luck Johnny


----------



## mod (Nov 28, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Just been past the Gowlett and it is indeed closed. Good Luck Johnny



Very sad indeed. Used to go often when I lived in The Gardens, Lovely pub.


----------



## iamwithnail (Nov 28, 2017)

The Gardens is top of my wishlist of places to live round here I think.   That and the big house by the railway tracks up Chadwick Road.


----------



## mod (Nov 30, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> The Gardens is top of my wishlist of places to live round here I think.   That and the big house by the railway tracks up Chadwick Road.



I lived there for 7 wonderful years. Such a beautiful place to live and we had a stunning 3 bed, 2nd floor rented flat that had a wonderful view of the garden.


----------



## oryx (Nov 30, 2017)

mod said:


> I lived there for 7 wonderful years. Such a beautiful place to live and we had a stunning 3 bed, 2nd floor rented flat that had a wonderful view of the garden.



I parked my car in The Gardens while picking up the keys from Roy Brooks estate agents to our (much more modest!) house a few years ago.

I was blown away by it - absolutely beautiful street and houses.


----------



## iamwithnail (Dec 1, 2017)

I just missed out on a flat share on the west side of the gardens when I first moved here, still irks me!


----------

